# Peppers friend Lilly



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

On 17th September we had to set free our beloved English Springer Spaniel "Lilly". Lilly took her last breath at 16:55 (4:55 pm EDT). It was the hardest decision I ever had to make in my life. I know I did the right thing, but it still hurts.
She was our companion for 14 years 2 month and 3 days and Peppers friend for a little over 14 month. We got her, on her 1st Birthday, from a former co-worker of my husband. 
Lilly always accompanied us, wherever we moved to. I/we could never ever leave her or any of our other pets behind.
She left a big hole in my heart. She helped me to make it through of those many month I was alone with my kids, while my husband was deployed. 

I hope you are happy and pain free wherever you are. Hope "Tommy", "Belle", "Gateway", "Tiger", "Lumpi" and all the other animals where there to greet you.

Bye bye my dear Lilly, until we meet again. Miss you, my old girl. 

This picture was taken last fall, while she was sleeping during the day in my oldest sons room.









Don't know when this was taken, but you can see Pepper really liked her. From the day we let Pepper, after the all clear from the vet, join out 2 dogs and us, she always sucked on Lilly's ears. She was purring and sucking (really loud, that was woken up by it many times).


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh Lilly is beautiful and I am sure this was very hard. I really understand. It looks like Lilly had a long life full of love. RIP Lilly.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am sorry about your beloved Lilly. She was a beautiful doggy.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry about Lilly.  She had a long and happy life with you, and she knows how much you loved her.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Lilly.

Lilly you are beautiful, sweet girl. Eternal petpets and nose kisses. Run free, feeling well!!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

MsPepper, 
I'm so sorry for your loss of Lily...
What a Pretty Girl...
There are people who are only "Dog" people, and people who are only "Cat" people...
I also love BOTH, each for their own unique ways of relating to us, and I happen to feel, that they are very complementary to each other.

When I lost a half Dobie, half Rottweiler girl, several years ago, her best little friend PussPuss, my kitty, kept looking for her...
I gave PussPuss lots & lots of extra loves and playtimes...then we adopted a kitten that the step-daughter couldn't keep and PussPuss adopted Peaches immediately. 

Give Pepper extra lovins' and play times...and don't be surprised, if she seems more subdued for a while.
Animals do form friendships with other animals and bond a lot more closely than a lot of people realize. 
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost my best dog ever, Buddy, who was an english springer spaniel too, he was black and white. He was 13 1/2, and we got him when he was 5 months old. We got him when my oldest daughter was 1, and they grew up together. It was the hardest thing I had to do, bringing him in the day I did. I know where you are right now, and what an awful place it is. 5 days after Buddy died, I contacted ESRA (English Springer Rescue) and had a foster springer, Casey, who helped me heal my heart. Nothing replaced him of course, but Casey helped me heal. I found the perfect owner for her, who spoiled her rotten, and made friends with her adoptive mom, we became really good friends. If you are not familiar with that rescue group, they are the best rescue group I have ever known, they are amazing! Springers are the best dogs ever. He was the absolute best dog to have around kids, he was so gentle when my 2nd daughter came along, I never had to worry about him around my or any kids, for that matter. And my cat Taffy, who looks a bit like your kitty, he used to spend hours grooming Buddy's ears. He would flip his long ear over and clean inside his ears.....it was actually kind of gross, lol, but he was obsessed with cleaning those long, stinky ears. 

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. She was just beautiful.


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you all. 

Pepper seems to do way better than our black lab (12.5 years). Our lab Midnight is hiding under the bed and she doesn't really want to out in the back yard and if she does it is a quick on. I can tell she is missing Lilly.

@Howsefrau32, I heard of that rescue, but we don't want another pet, besides Midnight & Pepper. We will have only 2 pets from now on. Our HOA allows up to 3 pets, but we think 2 are plenty for us. ESS are great dogs and so are labs. Never heard of ESS before, until I got Lilly. She never bite anyone, she was always gentle with my kids and others. Same goes for Midnight.


----------



## yo0123yo (Apr 2, 2013)

MsPepper said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> Pepper seems to do way better than our black lab (12.5 years). Our lab Midnight is hiding under the bed and she doesn't really want to out in the back yard and if she does it is a quick on. I can tell she is missing Lilly.
> 
> @Howsefrau32, I heard of that rescue, but we don't want another pet, besides Midnight & Pepper. We will have only 2 pets from now on. Our HOA allows up to 3 pets, but we think 2 are plenty for us. ESS are great dogs and so are labs. Never heard of ESS before, until I got Lilly. She never bite anyone, she was always gentle with my kids and others. Same goes for Midnight.


I just got to see your post and oh man can I relate to how you must be feeling! We had to set my cat Chucky who was my best friend for the past 12 years free, as his diabetes worsened to ketoacidosis, he could barely lift his head up or even meow. It definitely hurt to set him free but it hurt just as much watching him struggle to survive, we had to put him out of his misery. It's been almost two months now and any time I even see his picture or think of him, I am brought to tears. But, like everything in life, it shall get easier as time goes on and those memories will bring smiles to our faces. Keeping you in our prayers.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sending thoughts and prayers to you.


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you all. 
I received a card from the vet office today :-( 
Still waiting on the call to pick up her ashes :'(


----------

